# ¡¡¡Feliz día de las madres!!!



## tigger_uhuhu

*Como dice una canta-autora latina:*

*A tí que me diste tu vida, tu amor y tu espacio
a tí que cargaste en tu vientre dolor y cansancio
a tí que peleaste con uñas y dientes
valiente en tu casa y en cualquier lugar...*

*Felicidades a todas las madres al rededor del mundo, reciban un abrazo.*​


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Muchas gracias...


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Precioso mensaje para todas las mamas del foro!  Muchas gracias de todo corazón.
Soledad


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Tigger, that's sweet of you!

Have I just possibly, occasionally, perhaps previously mentioned that you rock?


----------



## VenusEnvy

Tigger: Wow, qué dulce de ti, lindo! Y son palabras tan bonitas!

Happy Mother's Day to all of those Mothers out there! You are the queens, really! We love you! 

........................................................................................................

¡Feliz Día de la Madre a todas las madres por allá! ¡Son las reinas, de veras! ¡Las queremos!


----------



## bb008

Bueno quería abrir un hilo pero como hay uno abierto, podemos seguir... *Ayer Domingo 11 de Mayo fue el día de las madres en Venezuela, creo que en España lo celebran el 1er. domingo de mayo (recuerdo esto por que precisamente estaba viendo TVE ese primer domingo de este mes y hablaban del día de las madres, etc., etc.) y nosotros los venezolanos el segundo, ¿qué otro país celebra el día de las madres y en qué fecha?*

*¡Feliz día a todos los seres más especiales del mundo, en el día más hermosos del año!...*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola Bebé,

En Perú también se celebra el segundo domingo de mayo. Y quisiera saludar a todas las madres del foro y a las madres de los foreros que tenemos la suerte de tener a nuestra madre con nosotros.

Creo que no alcanzan las palabras para medir nuestro amor por ellas, y mucho menos para medir todo lo que hacen día a día por nosotros, desde que nacemos hasta el último de sus días.

Que todas las madres del mundo reciban todos los dias el único regalo que siempre puedan desear: el amor sin medida de sus hijos...

Atentamente,

Erasmo.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Primero que nada ¡Felicidades atrsadas a todas las grandiosas madres que no s han enseñado, cuidado, amado y protegido toda nuestra vida!

Y segundo respondiendo a BB, aquí en México es el 10 de Mayo, un evento que paraliza a todo México, un país machista pero matriarca a la vez por historia.


Gracias madrecitas de todo México, el mundo y evidentmeente de WR, no se la pasen bien sólo el día que se les recuerda sino SIEMPRE.

Y acuérdense auqnue algunas veces los hijos somos groseros, respondones y desobedientes, Nunca dudariamos ¡¡¡En dar la vida por ustedes!!!


----------



## Mirlo

Muchas gracias por acordarte de nosotras 'Tiger' Qué Dios te bendiga y te de salud...
Con amor.

Myrlo​


----------



## UVA-Q

Tigger!!! ¡Qué hermoso detalle! ¡Muchas gracias! Me uno a la felicitación a todas las mamás!!!!!!
Un Abrazo


----------



## mirx

Super tarde (¡qué raro!) pero también unido en el día más importante en México.


También un saludo a todas las mamás que ya no están aquí, un abrazo hasta dondequiera que estén, siempre las recordamos y nada vuelve a ser igual sin ustedes. A las que están enfermas ojalá que se recuperen pronto. A las que por circunstancias fuera de su alcance se ven forzadas a estar alejadas de sus hijos. Un beso a todas las madres que se esfuerzan cada día por levantar a sus familias. Un beso a las que también tienen que ser padre.

Mil gracias a todas ustedes que tienen que ser psicólogas, administradoras, confeccionistas, cocineras, cantantes, maestras, limpiadoras, conductoras, abogadas, doctoras, enfermeras, payasas, nutriólogas, costureras, amigas, enfermeras, guaruras, compañeras de juego, actrices, electricistas, inventoras, secretarias, y muchísimas cosas más. Sólo un ser tan maravilloso logra ser todas estas cosas a la vez.

I love you mom!!!


*No se asusten que a ella sí le llame el mero día.


----------

